# Forum Championship: Clash at the Castle



## [The_Game]

nice, I’ll have my first go at this .



Roman Reigns - 1
Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka - 2
Gunther - 3
Liv Morgan - 4
Balor and Damien - 5
Riddle 6

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_ 

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *Yes*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *Yes*
Which match will open the main show? *Sheamus v Gunther*
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Womens 3 on 3*
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Roman reigns *
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Iyo Sky*


----------



## BRITLAND

Gunther - 6
Judgement Day - 5
Riddle - 4
Team Bayley - 3
Morgan - 2
Reigns - 1

1. Yes
2. No
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Rollins v Riddle
6. SD Women's Championship
7. Drew McIntyre
8. Alexa Bliss


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Drew McIntyre - 1

- Liv Morgan vs. Shayna Baszler (winner) - 2

- Gunther (winner) vs. Sheamus - 6

- Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky (winners) - 4

- Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins (winner) - 3

- Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Finn Balor & Damien Priest (winners) - 5

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? - Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? - No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* - No
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? - No
Which match will open the main show? - Edge/Rey Mysterio vs Judgment Day
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? - Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler for the Smackdown Women's title
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? - The current Universal Champion
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? - Alexa Bliss
Edit:

Dominik Mysterio will cost Edge and Rey Mysterio their tag match this Saturday, but he'll be a conflicted babyface in the process. It won't be his official heel turn.


----------



## ThirdMan

6) Gunther
5) Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Iyo Sky
4) Liv Morgan
3) Roman Reigns
2) Finn Balor and Damien Priest
1) Rollins

1 - Yes, there will be interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match.
2 - No, Sasha and/or Naomi will not appear in front of the crowd.
3 - No, Dominik Mysterio will not physically turn on his dad.
4 - Yes, the main show will run longer than 3 hours.
5 - Six-woman tag will open the show.
6 - Liv vs Shayna will be the shortest match.
7 - Roman will have the longest entrance.
8 - Alexa Bliss takes the fall in the six-woman tag.


----------



## Banez

6) RomanwinsLOL
5) Gunther
4) Bayley, Kai & Sky
3) Balor & Priest
2) Liv Morgan
1) Seth Rollins

Bonus:

1. yes
2. no
3. yes
4. no
5. Rollins & Riddle
6. Gunther vs. Sheamus
7. Roman
8. Asuka


----------



## MrFlash

Gunther *-* *6 points*
Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Iyo Sky* - 5 points*
Judgement day *- 4points* 
Drew *- 3 points*
Morgan *- 2 points*
Seth *- 1 point*

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? - *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? - *No*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* - *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? - *No*
Which match will open the main show? - *Gunther vs. Sheamus *
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? - *Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler* 
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? - *Roman*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? - *Alexa Bliss*


----------



## Mutant God

6 - Bayley, Kai, and Sky
5 - Gunther
4 - McIntrye
3 - Matt Riddle
2 - Judgement Club
1 - Liv Morgan

Bonus:
1. Yes
2. No
3. No
4. Yes
5. Edge/Mysterio vs Balor/Priest
6. Morgan/Baszler
7. Roman Reigns
8. Bliss


----------



## Chris22

I’m currently on holiday in Turkey so I’ll be watching the show late once I get home on Tuesday. Good luck to everyone!

6-Gunther
5-Matt Riddle
4-Bayley, Iyo Sky & Dakota Kai
3-Judgement Day
2-Liv Morgan
1-Roman Reigns

BONUS

1-Yes
2-No
3-No
4-Yes
5-6 Woman Tag Match
6-Liv Morgan Vs Shayna Baszler
7-Roman Reigns
8-Bianca Belair


----------



## fabi1982

1 - Drew McIntyre
2 - Liv Morgan
6 - Gunther (c)
5 - Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky
3 - Seth Rollins
4 - Finn Balor & Damien Priest

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_ 

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *Yes*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad? *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *No*
Which match will open the main show? *Riddle/Seth*
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Liv/Shayna*
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Roman*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Asuka*


----------



## CTv2

Just a quick heads up for everyone, I'm starting a sister series to this for AEW, starting with this weekends All Out PPV, almost all the same rules from here apply there: ELITE FORUM CHAMPIONSHIP - ALL OUT 2022 (First EFC...


6. Gunter
5. Liv Morgan
4. Finn Balor & Damien Priest
3. Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka
2. Roman Reigns
1. Seth Rollins

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_ 


Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *YES*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *NO*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* *NO*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *NO*
Which match will open the main show? *Gunther (c) vs. Sheamus *_*[Intercontinental Championship]*_
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Liv Morgan (c) vs. Shayna Baszler *_*[SmackDown Championship]*_
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Drew McIntyre*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Iyo Sky*


----------



## BringBackMankind

Here’s me 

Drew McIntyre - 6
Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka - 4
Gunther - 3
Liv Morgan - 2
Judgement day - 5
Rollins - 1

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer): 
Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* No
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? Yes
Which match will open the main show? Womens 3v3
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? Morgan vs Basler
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? Roman reigns
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? Io Sky


----------



## Daxam

6. Roman Reigns
5. Gunther
4. Seth Rollins
3. Bayley, Dakoya, Iyo
2. Edge & Rey
1. Shayna Baszler

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_ 


Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? YES
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? NO
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* YES
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? NO
Which match will open the main show? SETH ROLLINGS VS MAT T RIDDLE
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? 6 WOMEN TAG TEAM
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? ROMAN REIGNS
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? BIANCA BELAIR


----------



## Bagelalmond

Top winner gets to meet a superstar from past or present — that would be a nice addition to it also.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*MATCH CARD:*

Drew McIntyre - *4*
Liv Morgan - *6*
Gunther - *5*
Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky - *2*
Seth Rollins - *1*
Finn Balor & Damien Priest - *3*

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *No*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *Yes*
Which match will open the main show? *Women’s trio *
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Gunther/ Sheamus *
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Roman Reigns *
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Alexa *


----------



## Mister Abigail

6. Gunter
5. Liv Morgan
4. Finn Balor & Damien Priest
3. Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka
2. Roman Reigns
1. Seth Rollins

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_


Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *Y*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *N*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* *N*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *N*
Which match will open the main show? *Riddle v Rollins*
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Liv Morgan v Shayna Baszler*
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Reigns*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Dakota Kai*


----------



## emerald-fire

6) Liv Morgan
5) Finn Balor & Damian Priest
4) Seth Rollins
3) Bayley, Dakota Kai, and Iyo Sky
2) Gunther
1) Drew McIntyre

*Bonus*
1) Yes
2) No
3) No
4) No
5) Seth Rollins vs Riddle
6) Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler
7) Roman Reigns
8) Alexa Bliss


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Whether it's WWIII or the economy crashing harder than it did in 1929, it seems hard times are ahead. Fortunately, there's nothing like virtually beating up someone you don't know the first thing about in a forum competition to keep your spirits high. I'm the kind of guy who takes pleasure in making others feel miserable. When I look at the scorelines, I can't help but imagine my opponent who'll be too ashamed to tell his colleagues and family about what happened to him and that gives me a sense of enormous well-being (just like feeding the pigeons does).

On a slightly lighter note, now that I'm not a jobber anymore, maybe I should get myself an avatar...

6 - Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs. *Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky*
5 - *Gunther *(c) vs. Sheamus _[Intercontinental Championship]_
4 - Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. *Finn Balor & Damien Priest*
3 - *Liv Morgan* (c) vs. Shayna Baszler _[SmackDown Championship]_
2 - Matt Riddle vs. *Seth Rollins*
1 - Roman Reigns (c) vs. *Drew McIntyre* _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship]_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* No
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? Yes
Which match will open the main show? Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? Drew McIntyre
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? Asuka


----------



## Smark1995

6-Gunther
5-Rollins
4-Bayley, Iyo Sky & Dakota Kai
3-Judgement Day
2-Bazler
1-Roman Reigns

BONUS

1-Yes
2-No
3-Yes
4-No
5-6 Woman Tag Match
6-Liv Morgan Vs Shayna Baszler
7-Roman Reigns
8-Alexa Bliss


----------



## Inside Cradle

6. Gunther
5. Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky
4. Matt Riddle
3. Finn Balor & Damien Priest
2. Shayna Baszler
1. Roman Reigns

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Yes
Yes
No
No
Edge/Rey vs. Judgement Day
Morgan vs. Baszler
Roman Reigns
Bliss


----------



## keithf40

Roman Reigns 3
Liv Morgan 5
Gunther 6
Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky 4
Seth Rollins 1
Finn Balor & Damien Priest 2

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* No
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? No
Which match will open the main show? Bayley
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? Morgan
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? Roman
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? Bianca


----------



## People Power

6. Gunther
5. Bayley, Iyo, & Dakota
4. Seth Rollins
3. Judgement Day
2. Liv Morgan
1. Roman Reigns

Bonus:
1. Yes
2. No
3. No
4. No
5. Riddle vs Rollins
6. Morgan vs Baszler
7. Roman Reigns
8. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Hephaesteus

I will not be cashing in this ppv.

6-Gunther
5-Matt riddle
4- Bayley dakota kai, iyo sky
3-Shayna Bayzler
2-Judgement day 
1- Drew 

Bonus
1.yes
2.yes
3.yes
4.no
5. Sheamus vs gunther
6. Bazler vs liv
7. Roman reigns
8.Alexa bliss


----------



## La Parka

6. WALTER
5. Bayley Dakota and Sky
4. Matt Riddle
3. Balor and Priest
2. Liv Morgan
1. Drew Mcintyre

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? - Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? - No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* - No
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? - Yes
Which match will open the main show? - Rollins vs Riddle
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? - Sheamus vs WALTER
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? The BIG DOWG
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? - Bliss


----------



## BlissLynch

*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Drew McIntyre _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] 1_
*Liv Morgan* (c) vs. Shayna Baszler _[SmackDown Championship] 2_
*Gunther* (c) vs. Sheamus _[Intercontinental Championship] 5_
*Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka* vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky 6
Matt Riddle vs. *Seth Rollins 3*
Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. *Finn Balor & Damien Priest* 4

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* Yes
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? Yes
Which match will open the main show? Morgan Bayzler
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? womans tag
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? Roman Reigns
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? Lo Sky


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*MATCH CARD:*

Gunther - *6*
Judgement Day - *5*
Seth Rollins - *4*
Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky - *3*
Liv Morgan - *2*
Drew McIntyre - *1*

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? *No*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? *Yes*
Which match will open the main show? *Riddle/Rollins*
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? *Liv Morgan/Shayna Baszler*
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? *Roman Reigns*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? *Alexa*


----------



## ThirdMan

This is probably the most unpredictable WWE PLE card in some time. I'm only completely confident about my top prediction (Gunther beating Sheamus).


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, it's a ppv btw.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Roman Reigns (c) vs. Drew McIntyre _[Undisputed WWE Universal Championship] _(Drew- 1)
Liv Morgan (c) vs. Shayna Baszler _[SmackDown Championship] _(Baszler- 3)
Gunther (c) vs. Sheamus _[Intercontinental Championship] _(Sheamus- 2)
Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky (Bayley, Kai & Sky- 4)
Matt Riddle vs. Seth Rollins (Riddle- 6)
Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Finn Balor & Damien Priest (Edge & Rey- 5)

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? Yes
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? No
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* Yes
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? Yes
Which match will open the main show? Edge/Rey & Balor/Priest
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? Morgan vs. Baszler
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? Roman
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? Alexa


----------



## InfamousGerald

6 - Gunther
5 - Judgment Day
4 - Shayna Baszler
3 - Roman Reigns
2 - Matt Riddle
1 - Bianca/Asuka/Alexa

1. Yes
2. No
3. Yes
4. No
5. Women's Trios Match
6. Liv Morgan vs. Shayna Baszler
7. Roman Reigns
8. Dakota Kai


----------



## Chelsea

6 - Bayley, Dakota Kai & Iyo Sky
5 - Gunther
4 - Liv Morgan
3 - Finn Balor & Damian Priest
2 - Riddle
1 - Drew McIntyre

_Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):_

Will there be physical interference during the Reigns/McIntyre match? - *Yes*
Will Sasha Banks and/or Naomi appear live in front of the crowd? - *No*
Will Dominik Mysterio physically turn on his Dad?* - *Yes*
Will the main show (from opening graphic to cut-off) run longer than 3 hours? - *No*
Which match will open the main show? - *Rollins/Riddle*
Which will be the shortest match on the advertised (above) card? - *Liv/Shayna*
Which individual wrestler will have the longest entrance (start to end of music)? - *Roman Reigns*
Who takes the fall in the six-woman tag match? - *Alexa Bliss*


----------



## Blonde

6) RomanwinsLOL
5) Gunther
4) Bayley, Kai & Sky
3) Edge & Rey
2) Liv Morgan
1) Seth Rollins

Bonus:

1. yes
2. no
3. yes
4. no
5. 
6. Liv/Shayna
7. Roman
8. Alexa


----------



## keithf40

Acknowledge me! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

thank goodness tyson fury knocked me out b4 I could cash in, that wouldve been embarrassing


----------



## keithf40

Results? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlissLynch

Bump


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Ok, maybe I need to come clean: I made a little 'donation' to @Inside Cradle in order to make sure the result of my next mach would be even fairer than usual and it seems he's run off with the money. You know the world's in crisis when a guy sells himself off for 50 bucks (which, he told me, would be enough to make sure I'd go over clean - apparently, highest score of the round costs a little more but @Mutant God never replied to my MPs).

Sorry about that but if we pool our resources together, maybe we can convince him to come back. A cheaper alternative would be to keep on smearing his reputation until he reacts.


----------



## Mutant God

TroutMaskReplica said:


> Ok, maybe I need to come clean: I made a little 'donation' to @Inside Cradle in order to make sure the result of my next mach would be even fairer than usual and it seems he's run off with the money. You know the world's in crisis when a guy sells himself off for 50 bucks (which, he told me, would be enough to make sure I'd go over clean - apparently, highest score of the round costs a little more but @Mutant God never replied to my MPs).
> 
> Sorry about that but if we pool our resources together, maybe we can convince him to come back. A cheaper alternative would be to keep on smearing his reputation until he reacts.


replied? I never got any message


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Mutant God said:


> replied? I never got any message


(I'm going off-script in order to get a reaction from Inside Cradle - try to play along, man!)


----------



## BlissLynch

Did I miss the results?


----------



## Hephaesteus

we're cutting it super close


----------



## keithf40

Hephaesteus said:


> we're cutting it super close


If he doesn't do it by Thursday I'll tally them myself and put up the new card. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

*Results*

Apologies for the long delay. I'll have the Extreme Rules card up shortly and promise to get the results out quickly 🙏


*Forum Championship*
CTv2 (c) 17
*keithf40 24*

Congratulations to our Tribal Keith, who regains his Forum Championship! 👏

CTv2 remains second in the overall standings and will get a rematch at Extreme Rules

*IC Championship*
CTv2 (c) 17
Mutant God 17

A double count-out! The champion retains.

Highest scorer of the night was *Rhhodes* who gets an IC title shot at Extreme Rules!

*TV Championship*
MrFlash (c) 19
emerald-fire 19
*ThirdMan 25*

Well done to ThirdMan on a great title win! ThirdMan had the second-best score of the night - an honour he shared with debutant *Daxam* 👌

*TV matches*

Mister Abigail - 18 - 25 - ThirdMan
emerald-fire - 19 - 21 - Smark1995
TroutMaskReplica - 20 - 17 - CTv2
keithf40 - 25 - 20 - Chris22
MrFlash (c) - 19 - 20 - Chelsea

DammitChrist - 18 - 15 - Rookie of the Year
BRITLAND - 17 - 16 - BlissLynch
Shining_Wizard1979 - 21 - 16 - InfamousGerald
Inside Cradle - 15 - 17 - La Parka
Rhhodes - 26 - 22 - People Power

Mutant God - 17 - 20 - fabi1982
Hephaesteus - 14 - 12 - [The_Game]
BringBackMankind - 12 - 20 - Eastwood
Daxam - 25 - 22 - Banez

Third Man's win here keeps him top of the charts - to go with the championship - but shares the spot with emerald-fire and TroutMaskReplica. All three go at it at Extreme Rules!

TV title standings


*Extreme Rules*
(Saturday 8 October 2022)

Forum Championship:
keithf40 (c)
CTv2

IC Championship:
CTv2 (c)
Rhhodes

TV Championship:
ThirdMan (c)
emerald-fire
TroutMaskReplica

Clash predictions
Forum Championship standings


----------



## BlissLynch

No problems man. Thanks for the results. Lose by 1 point 😂


----------



## ThirdMan

Oh shit, @TroutMaskReplica is gonna cut a long promo on me and @emerald-fire . I am tired and unprepared. Primed for an upset, as it were. So long, TV Championship: I hardly knew ye.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

ThirdMan said:


> Oh shit, @TroutMaskReplica is gonna cut a long promo on me and @emerald-fire . I am tired and unprepared. Primed for an upset, as it were. So long, TV Championship: I hardly knew ye.


He he, you bet I will. After a year or so, my talent and computer-like predictive mind finally get the recognition they deserve. I do have a few things I need to get off my chest before my first-ever title shot but this old, out-dated thread isn't fit to welcome my comments about my spectacular rise to the top of the Forum Championship. Plus, I need to get myself an avatar first. I need my own forum gear now that I'm embarking on the next step of my career.

I'm not buying into your mindgames, @ThirdMan. In fact, I'm pretty sure you pulled some strings to get a triple threat match given your username but it doesn't matter. Get yourself a good, old-fashioned steroid or cook yourself some mushrooms if you feel like looking at the pretty lights above your head because, like most out-of-shape men of my age group, I feel pretty extreme behind my screen!


----------

